# Бета-тестирование нового Zillya! Антивирус Бесплатный / Бета-тестирование



## Anton Zillya

Команда Zillya! приглашает всех желающих принять участие в тестировании бета-версии нового "Zillya! Антивирус Бесплатный" - уникального антивируса с революционно простым интерфейсом.

Zillya! Антивирус бесплатный – это антивирус, который полностью работает в автономном режиме: автоматически обновляет антивирусные базы, не перекладывает на плечи пользователя ответственность за работу с угрозами, не показывает пользователю рекламу.

Фишки нового антивируса

Новый бесплатный антивирус Zillya! – это реализация концепции полностью «автоматизированного» антивируса, который обеспечивают полноценную защиту от вирусов без участия пользователя либо с его минимальным участием, если данного участия нельзя избежать программным путем.

1. Большая зеленая кнопка

Данная автоматизация нашла свое отображение в уникальном дизайне программы, который ярко выражает суть задумки.

В состоянии, когда антивирусная защита в норме, т.е.:
• Антивирусные базы, обновлены и актуальны на текущую дату
• Программа и ее модули обновлены и актуальны
• Вирусы не обнаружены либо обнаружены и обезврежены

Пользователь видит в главном окне антивируса большую зеленую кнопку и статус «защита в норме».









При этом антивирус НЕ требует вмешательства пользователя для обновления модулей программы и антивирусных баз, выполнения действий над обнаруженными вирусами. Данные функции антивирус выполняет в полностью автоматическом режиме.

Если пользователь все же хочет определенным образом производить управление антивирусной защитой, в том числе выполнять самостоятельно действия над обнаруженными угрозами, разработчики оставили ему такую возможность. Данная возможность будет открыта после регистрации своей копии антивируса. Детальнее о регистрации в пункте 4.

Меню настроек позволит:

• Отключить определенные модули защиты, к примеру «сторожевого», который в реальном времени проверяет систему на наличие вирусов, USB-защиту или почтовый фильтр

• Включить возможность самостоятельно выполнять действия над обнаруженными угрозами или группами угроз

В случае если пользователь отключил модуль защиты, который по умолчанию включен в антивирусе (рекомендован к постоянному использованию), большая зеленая кнопка будет сменена другим окном, в котором антивирус предложит все же включить модуль, изменить настройку на рекомендуемую. При этом антивирус не будет постоянно требовать этого действия от пользователя напоминаниями или устрашающими сообщениями: измениться лишь интерфейс главного окна антивируса и цвет ярлыка антивирус в трэе.

2. Визитная карточка обнаруженной угрозы
Еще одной фишкой антивируса является представление обнаруженных вирусов в форме визитной карточки. Так, найденный вирус, которых в мире существует более 10 млн., теперь будет отнесен к определенному типу угроз в соответствии с признанной в мире классификацией подобных угроз (червь, троянская программа, руткит или другой тип). Помимо этого, пользователь получит информацию о том, какие последствия могут наступить, если не применять к данной угрозе никаких действий. Помимо этого, в случае, если антивирус обнаружил большое количество угроз на компьютере пользователя и пользователь поставил настройку «применять действие к угрозам вручную», он может сгруппировать угрозы по типу и применить действие для всей группы.







3. Бесшумный режим

Третья фишка антивируса – это «бесшумный» режим. Антивирус НЕ оповещает пользователя о том, что антивирусные базы обновлены или сама программа обновлена, не предлагает ему рекламу (детальнее в пункте о бесплатности). Единственные сообщения, которые видит пользователь в нормальном режиме – это информирование пользователя о том, что на его компьютере были обнаружены угрозы.

4. Бесплатность

Антивирус бесплатен. Это означает, что пользователь может бесплатно установить его и использовать. По прошествию месяца, для продолжения использования полного функционала антивируса, пользователю необходимо зарегистрировать свою копию продукта. Регистрация антивируса происходит через социальные сети.

Регистрация позволяет пользователю получить дополнительные бонусы:

• Отсутствие рекламы
• Доступ к расширенным настройкам

• Статистика по обезвреженным угрозам

• Персонализированная техническая поддержка

Если пользователь НЕ зарегистрирует свою копию антивируса, антивирус продолжит защищать его бесплатно, но, перечисленные выше возможности пользователя будут недоступны.

Заявку на участие в тестировании можно заполнить здесь:

http://zillya.ua/ru/zillya-antivirus-bezkoshtovnii 

Обсуждение бета-теста здесь:
http://vk.com/betatestzillya 
https://www.facebook.com/testzillya


----------



## SNS-amigo

Anton Zillya,
Поясните, пожалуйста, на втором скриншоте написана фраза "Описание вируса, кратки абзац".
Если это не ошибка и не опечатка, то как её следует понимать? Заметил, что далее тоже текст не совсем русскоязычный и не украинский, и даже не суржик.
А сторинки в соцсетях ваши нерусскоязычные. Предлагаете писать рапорта украинской мовой? 

Да и на единственно "русской" странице http://zillya.ua/ru/zillya-antivirus-bezkoshtovnii довольно много погрешностей. Подразумеваю, что в самом продукте примерно так же. 
Это не критика, а подготовка к вопросу - "Будут ли погрешности перевода в ходе бетатеста исправляться, или пусть так и остаются?"


----------



## Anton Zillya

SNS-amigo,
Продукт будет доступен на трех языках: Украинском, Русском и Английском. До выхода официальной версии продукта будут устарнены все грамматические погрешности в продукте, если такие будут обнаружены.
Предложения и пожелания в соц. сетях можно писать как на русском так и на украинском языках.
Во втором скиншоте представлен дизайнерский макет, поэтому текст был не до конца обработан.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Anton Zillya, спасибо. 
Больше вопросов не имею.


----------



## akok

О зелье, с возвращением


----------



## Кирилл

> Участники тестирования получат 14 апреля 2014 ссылку на бета-версию нового Zillya! Антивирус Бесплатный.



А придет еще или долго наши кони шли?


----------



## glax24

Anton Zillya написал(а):


> это реализация концепции полностью «автоматизированного» антивируса


Данная копцепция не всем подходит, есть ли возможность отключить автопринятие действий на выбор пользователя?


----------



## Anton Zillya

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> А придет еще или долго наши кони шли?



До сих пор не пришло ответное письмо? Вы прислали нам свой логин в баг-трекере?




glax24 написал(а):


> Данная копцепция не всем подходит, есть ли возможность отключить автопринятие действий на выбор пользователя?



Да, конечно!


----------



## SNS-amigo

Anton Zillya,
А сколько весит дистрибутив или онлайн-установщик?
Тут есть возможность для антивирусных компаний разместить ресурс, откуда его смогут скачать наши участники.
Или просто ссылку дать прямую здесь в теме под спойлер.
Мы ж уже зарегистрированные тут, еще раз регистрироваться там, чтобы отправлять свои *данные на обработку в Украину*, многим не хочется. 
Вдруг их там киевские хакеры перехватят по пути. Отбивайся потом от них.


----------



## Anton Zillya

SNS-amigo,
Бета-тестирование проводится Антивирусной лабораторией Zillya! Мы гарантируем конфиденциальность информации участников тестирования. 
Ссылку на продукт для теста можно получить только после простой регистрации у нас на сайте. Это официальная позиция.


----------



## Кирилл

Anton Zillya написал(а):


> До сих пор не пришло ответное письмо? Вы прислали нам свой логин в баг-трекере?


Сегодня вечером пришло,спасибо.


----------



## akok

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> данные на обработку в Украину


 поздно уже


----------



## УП 7151

Anton Zillya, Так файервола всё таки к антивирусу предложено не будет ? Меня как то больше интересует возможность не заразиться, чем типа эффективно лечиться, ну или тогда уж защита типа как реализовано в SnS.


----------



## Anton Zillya

Turok написал(а):


> Так файервола всё таки к антивирусу предложено не будет ? Меня как то больше интересует возможность не заразиться, чем типа эффективно лечиться, ну или тогда уж защита типа как реализовано в SnS.



Нет, файерволла в данном решении не будет. Это облегченная версия продукта, а полный функционал доступен в платной версии.


----------



## УП 7151

Anton Zillya написал(а):


> полный функционал доступен в платной версии.


И там фаервол есть ?


----------



## Anton Zillya

Turok написал(а):


> И там фаервол есть ?



Да, конечно! Здесь есть детальное описание продукта: http://zillya.ua/ru/zillya-antivirus-i-internet-zashchita


----------



## УП 7151

Anton Zillya, Не сказать, что что то изменилось в лучшую сторону в вашем антивирусном сканере с тех пор, как я его использовал более года назад. Тогда, даже антивирусные утилиты от Др.Веба , Касперского и Емсисофт у меня ничего не находили, но, тем не менее у меня постоянно ломали игровые аккаунты. Ваш антивирус нашёл троян и клавиатурный перехватчик, за что ему респект, но вместе с тем и ещё кучу угроз. как показала дальнейшая проверка этих угроз - это ложное срабатывание. Вот и сейчас на моей чистой системе ваш антивирус нашёл 12 угроз. Проверка по антивирусным базам Др.Веба и Нортона показала опять ложное срабатывание. Так что успехов вам, работайте дальше, пока ваш продукт меня в таком виде не интересует, мне достаточно Нортона и " зайчатины " ( имеется ввиду AVZ ), буду глубже его осваивать. если что, имеется и SnS, весьма положительно себя зарекомендовавший.


----------



## Anton Zillya

Вышла вторая сборка нашего продукта, в котором были исправлены ошибки и добавлена поддержка русского языка! 

Основные изменения, которые вошли в продукт:
1. Добавлено возможность переключать язык интерфейса украинский / русский
2. Добавлено темы сообщений на вкладке поддержки.
3. Добавлено визуализацию при отправленные сообщения в службу поддержки.
4. Исправлена ошибка, связанная с подсветкой вкладки на которой находится пользователь.
5. Исправлена ошибка, связанная с некорректным отображением имени и фамилии пользователя (для зарегистрированных пользователей) при клике по зеленой кнопке в главном окне.
6. Добавлено визуализацию на случай отключения любого компонента защиты (антивирусное ядро, вспомогательная служба, сторожевой, usb, почтовый фильтры и устаревшие базы).
7. Исправлено текстовые ошибки в описании угроз, вкладке настроек, вкладке регистрация.
8. Сделано мелкие правки по дизайну некоторых окон.

А также сделан ряд других изменений, на основе сообщений от бета-тестеров.


----------



## Phoenix

Ну не знаю ложное или нет - всё таки бета (winrar!)




Код:



__
__
__



04-29-14 20:13:29,250 [3884] INFO taskReport <> - [ID: 10] Threat found. Path: 'c:\DESKTOPS\NEW\wrar500b4ru.exe
<SFX RAR> Default.SFX' Name: 'Backdoor.DarkKomet.Win32.11866' Container: 1 Suspected: 0 CanDisinfect: 0
04-29-14 20:13:29,265 [3884] INFO taskReport <> - [ID: 10] Threat found. Path: 'c:\DESKTOPS\NEW\wrar500b4ru.exe
<SFX RAR> DefaultEn.SFX' Name: 'Backdoor.DarkKomet.Win32.11866' Container: 1 Suspected: 0 CanDisinfect: 0
04-29-14 20:13:29,281 [3884] INFO taskReport <> - [ID: 10] Threat found. Path: 'c:\DESKTOPS\NEW\wrar500b4ru.exe
<SFX RAR> Zip.SFX' Name: 'Trojan.Chifrax.Win32.4090' Container: 1 Suspected: 0 CanDisinfect: 0
04-29-14 20:13:29,281 [3884] INFO taskReport <> - [ID: 10] Threat found. Path: 'c:\DESKTOPS\NEW\wrar500b4ru.exe
<SFX RAR> ZipEn.SFX' Name: 'Trojan.Chifrax.Win32.4090' Container: 1 Suspected: 0 CanDisinfect: 0


__




Спойлер: adwarecleaner quarantine



старая версия завалялась 








 


 
В наш шпионский век такие программы нужны немного паранойи не помешает.


----------



## Кирилл

Anton Zillya, а как бы исправленную версию получить?


----------



## Anton Zillya

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Anton Zillya, а как бы исправленную версию получить?



Если у Вас установленная первая сборка, обновите антивирус вручную до версии 2.0.324.0 и перезагрузите компьютер.
Или пройдите процесс регистрации для участия в бета тестировании по ссылке
http://zillya.ua/ru/zillya-antivirus-bezkoshtovnii


----------



## Phoenix

Раньше думал, что Zillya переводится как - Зол Я (москаль...)
*Тестирование переходит в завершающую стадию *
Для обновления антивируса до 3й бета-версии: обновите продукт вручную из вкладки "обновления" и перезагрузите компьютер.


Спойлер: презентация










А мне близка их позиция..


----------



## УП 7151

Phoenix написал(а):


> Раньше думал, что Zillya переводится как - Зол Я


Если прочесть слово Zillya правильно, вам сразу станет всё ясно - это еврейское имя Циля.


----------



## SNS-amigo

На самом деле от украинского зілля (зилля) - зелье в значении лекарство.


----------



## УП 7151

SNS-amigo, По украински зелье пишется - зілля, а лекарство - ліки, т.е. никак не английскими буквами.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Turok,
Гугл-перпедуводчик может написать что угодно, взятое или от балды или вынутое из общественного сортира.

Русские слова, как и украинские в отличие от английских имеют множество значений и интерпретаций в зависимости от обстоятельств.

Олег Сыч еще в 2009 году на портале Anti-Malware.ru объяснил нам смысл, заложенный в названии.

Правильное название
Zillya! Антивирус, а не Zillya. 

Восклицательный знак взят в противопоставление авасту, у которого название avast! - стой! стоп! и с маленькой буквы. 
А у Zillya! - Зелье! Лечи! (для компа) или Трави! (для вирусов!) - с Большой буквы.
Вот и получается, что Зелье - лекарство для компьютера и яд, отрава для вирусов.

Ну может за 5 лет уже всё переиграли. Пусть ребята сами ответят на этот счет.


----------



## Anton Zillya

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Олег Сыч еще в 2009 году на портале Anti-Malware.ru объяснил нам смысл, заложенный в названии.


SNS-amigo, Вы все верно разъяснили.

Зілля — сукупна назва рослин з надзвичайними властивостями, які використовується в народній медицині. 
Зелье - совокупное название растений с удивительными свойствами, которые используется в народной медицине.


----------



## Phoenix

Anton Zillya, ОК ! Но ведь вы же понимаете, что в шутке есть и доля шутки..


----------



## Anton Zillya

*Бета-тестирование завершается*
Четвертый этап бета-тестирования – мы приняли к сведению большинство найденных багов, а так же некоторые пожелания и представляем вашему вниманию финальную версию для завершения тестирования.


----------



## Anton Zillya

*Официальный релиз «Zillya! Антивирус Бесплатный» состоялся!*
Спасибо всем за участие!!!






Скачать антивирус можно здесь:
http://zillya.ua/ru/antivirus-free


----------



## SNS-amigo

Антон,
Я не нашел на сайте номер версии. В углу какой-то штрих-код 482.
1.0.421.0 - это правильная версия?


----------



## Phoenix

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> В углу какой-то штрих-код 482.


Ну, другой нет версии. Вообще не плохо получилось. Anton Zillya, А базы у вас какие используются, если не секрет ?
482 Украина Ну всё правильно, её штрих-код.


----------



## Phoenix

https://www.virustotal.com/ru/file/...c0abf8295db772b09b3c3e77/analysis/1403116494/
Zillya появилась на virustotal.com


----------



## akok

Запустили собственный АВ движок?


----------



## cybercop

Провел тестирование, но не бета версии, а рабочего уже ПО Zillya Internet Security

Результаты удручают
1. В результате проверки WEB-антивируса могу утверждать что ни вредоносные ни тем более фишинговые ссылки это ПО не отлавливает
2. Самозащиты средство не имеет
Подробности
http://bezmaly.wordpress.com/2014/06/19/zillya/
http://bezmaly.wordpress.com/2014/06/19/zillya-2/
http://bezmaly.wordpress.com/2014/06/23/zillya-3/
http://bezmaly.wordpress.com/2014/06/23/zillya-4/
http://bezmaly.wordpress.com/2014/06/24/zillya-5/
http://bezmaly.wordpress.com/2014/06/24/zillya-6/


----------



## Anton Zillya

*Демонстрация несостоятельности любительских тестов антивирусов *

*




(подробнее http://articles.antivirus.ua/content/antivirus-tests)*


Phoenix написал(а):


> https://www.virustotal.com/ru/file/...c0abf8295db772b09b3c3e77/analysis/1403116494/
> Zillya появилась на virustotal.com



13 мая 2014 года Zillya! Антивирус был добавлен в базу антивирусов популярного онлайн-сканера VirusTotal!


----------



## Phoenix

Самый правильный тест - один набор вредоносных образцов (без исследования, например с virussign) и все не обнаруженные запустить на исполнение. Проверится устойчивость от не известных антивирусу угроз. (хотя это избыточный тест, но близкий к реальности).


----------



## SNS-amigo

Другой темы нет, придется сюда кинуть...

Специалисты из антивирусной компании Zillya! сообщают, что им удалось зафиксировать вредоносную кампанию, направленную против пользователей из Украины. Выявленный вирус Adware.BetterSutf.Win32 предназначен для "черного SEO" и обладает функционалом для подмены содержимого поисковой выдачи.

По данным аналитиков, он уже составил около 30% всех угроз, зафиксированных ими в марте текущего года. 

Вредоносное приложение маскируется под расширение для браузеров Chrome, Internet Explorer и Firefox, а распространяется вместе *с различным бесплатным программным обеспечением – видео плеерами, наборами кодеков, бесплатными играми и утилитами*.

"Кроме подмены результатов поиска Adware.BetterSurf.Win32 также может перенаправить пользователя на загрузку других вредоносных программ", - заключают исследователи.

Подробнее: http://zillya.ua/ru/adwarebettersurfwin32


----------

